
Show HN: Generate colored ASCII art from images - jacobevelyn
http://www.asciiator.com
======
jacobevelyn
Hi HN! I built this six years ago (as a take-home assignment for an
interview—they turned me down) and just discovered that it still works and
could be fun to share.

It might sputter a bit with really large images, but should mostly be
functional! Feedback welcome. :)

------
mikebc
That's very interesting! I figured it would be something like libcaca, but
your project puts an interesting spin on the idea. I like the sliders that
dynamically adjust the output.

~~~
jacobevelyn
Thanks, I appreciate it! Also I'd never heard of libcaca before—very neat!

